# Brunswick trout fishing?



## gobbler1 (Feb 7, 2009)

Would like to know when is the best time to start chasing the trout around the Brunswick area?  What would be the best artifical and live baits?


----------



## mesocollins (Feb 7, 2009)

Im not completely sure, but every spring break when I go(the end of March to the end of April seem to be the best times. There are many good baits/lures. I personally like a Rebel broke back, a weighted popping cork with a 1/4 oz. jighead, and a sliding cork w/a few split shots and a treble hook w/a live shrimp. I've had success with silver baby 1-minus crankbaits and cranks that dive to about 4'.


----------



## jonkayak (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm not to good with sea trout yet, but it seems they are around year round. They seem to peak from Nov - Jan/Feb. Try looking over at http://www.georgiakayakfishing.com/ they have a nice saltwater fishing reports section that has several anglers down in that area that due regular reports. Seems Village creek is the hot area of late.


----------



## rbar (Feb 7, 2009)

This is a good time for seatrout and as the weather starts to warm up to those 70 deg. days,the trout love to move around looking for your bait.
Find a piece of shoreline with a sharp drop with some structure or oysters close by. I like a little current to move the cork along the shoreline (six feet from shore give or take a couple).
I like a rattle type cork with about four feet of leader two split shots about two inches away from the hook(#1/0 octopus). Get some live shrimp,and hook one through the horn on top of its head,this way when you put it in the water its leggs start kicking.I think that kicking action is what triggers the trout bite.They also love a live mullet hooked through the nose.
Ok, I hope this helps. Good Luck


----------



## Likes To Go Fishing (Feb 8, 2009)

gobbler1 said:


> Would like to know when is the best time to start chasing the trout around the Brunswick area?  What would be the best artifical and live baits?



Yep, mesocollins is right. The best times to go trout fishing is around April because that's when alot of trout hatcheries stock the rivers because it's trout season.

Fish are weird. Sometimes they will bite on the bait you have used all the time, and sometimes they will not bite on anything. I guess that's why they call it fishing.

When the season starts, the best bait to use at this time is salmon eggs. They look like the food pellets the trout hatcheries use in the water.

When the seasons gets older, but you can use it anytime. Start using live baits like earthworms or mealy worms.

And if none of that works. Use a spinner. Something that is shinny. It looks like a minnow in the water.

And if you want too. You can also use flies with a fly pole.

If you see the fish biting off the top of the water. Use a floating fly, and if you don't see much action on the top of the water. Use a fly that sinks to the bottom.

Overtime, stocked fish will return to their nature state in the water. They will eat off the land.


----------



## jonkayak (Feb 8, 2009)

Likes To Go Fishing said:


> Yep, mesocollins is right. The best times to go trout fishing is around April because that's when alot of trout hatcheries stock the rivers because it's trout season.
> 
> Fish are weird. Sometimes they will bite on the bait you have used all the time, and sometimes they will not bite on anything. I guess that's why they call it fishing.
> 
> ...



I could be wrong but I think he was asking about Sea Trout/Saltwater and you are talking about cold water/freshwater trout.


----------



## llboat (Feb 8, 2009)

You dont see many freshwater trout around the Brunswick area.


----------



## Likes To Go Fishing (Feb 8, 2009)

jonkayak said:


> I could be wrong but I think he was asking about Sea Trout/Saltwater and you are talking about cold water/freshwater trout.



I'm sorry. 

I meant this for freshwater.


----------



## jonkayak (Feb 8, 2009)

Likes To Go Fishing said:


> I'm sorry.
> 
> I meant this for freshwater.



No problem on this end. I thought there might just be a little misunderstanding. Brunswick is between Savannah Ga. and Jacksonville Fla. down on the coast. So if you hear trout mentioned in that area its normally sea trout or maybe a cypress trout aka bowfin. Otherwise everything you said seems pretty accurate for the other end of our state which does have a nice trout fishery as well.


----------



## HOBO (Feb 9, 2009)

*GOBBLER*

Actually there is no "time to start chasing the trout" in the Brunswick area.....  The fish are here all year....  You just have to know where they are going to be at different times and what baits to use.....

This (Brunswick) is home for me......  I've been fishing these waters since the early 50's....  I've been guiding since 1964....  I fish 12 months out of the year, usually 3-4 day a week..... 

 Fall is without a doubt the best time of the year to catch both quantity and quality as far as trout and redfish is concerned.....  This prime time usually starts in September and slows way down when the water temperatures settles in the low 50's which is usually in late December... 

The next best season is the Spring when the water temperature rises back into the 60's and low 70's.....  The fish are usually concentrated close to the mouths of inlets and sounds getting ready for their major spawn....  The run of spawning  trout along the beaches of Cumberland and Little Cumberland islands is something to behold......  It's not uncommon to see a hundred boats lined up along the beach anchored just beyond the breaking waves for a 3-4 mile stretch south of Christmas Creek....   This Spring time bite usually begins in late March and goes through May....   

You can catch plenty of trout in this area all summer long,,, June through August....  Many times you just have to wade through a lot of "shorts" and bait robbing trash fish such as yellow-tails, lady-fish, and small blue-fish...  Because of the heat the early morning hours as well as the late evening hours are best....  Many times the prevailing afternoon sea breezes hinder an evening fishing excursion......  Night fishing during the warmer months is becoming more and more popular and can prove to be VERY productive.... 

Winter is absolutely my favorite time of the year to fish for trout and redfish.....  The fish are not nearly as plentiful,,,, or the bites as aggressive as during the warmer months but the advantages are: (1) the fish are usually concentrated up the smaller deeper creeks with plenty of structure  (2) there is not nearly the pressure from other anglers during the colder weather   (3)   Artificial baits are the baits of preference this time of year.....  (4)  Bugs (sand-gnats and mosquitoes) usually are not a problem  (5)  The water clarity is usually crystal clear  (6)  Because of the fish being up the smaller creeks they can usually be accessed with smaller more efficient boats and motors....  In other words it costs a lot less to spend a day fishing during the winter months.....

I will be the first to tell you that inshore fishing along the Georgia Coast is not easy......  I've spent all my life (64 years) trying to learn all I can and it seems that every time I go I realize how little I do know,,,, and how much I need to learn.....  There are so many factors to consider to assure a successful trip....  Wind direction, wind velocity, tidal phase, current, water clarity, water temperature, bait availability, time of day, moon phase all have to be considered in conjunction with each other for each fishing spot or "drop"....

Several times I've had clients that have tried to conceal a hand-held GPS while they mark the drops we are fishing....  I always just tell them to get their readings straight off my on-board GPS plotter/sounder as is is much larger and easier to read......  Location is but a small,,,,,,, VERY small part of the overall equation for catching fish.....

The tides coupled with the sand/mud/oyster bars along with the miles and miles of marsh grass intertwined with their mazes of creeks are always a challenge.....

I'm not trying to discourage you,,,,, just being honest......  Coastal Georgia fishing is always a challenge,,,, that's why I love it so!!!  

--------<" ){{{{{*><

Capt Ken Doss


----------



## gobbler1 (Feb 10, 2009)

What artifical baits do you prefer in the spring time?


----------



## HOBO (Feb 11, 2009)

*Gobbler*

For trout,,,,,,, The Bass Assassin 1/8 and 1/4 ounce jig heads.....  Usually white, natural, red or chartreuse depending on the water clarity...  For the soft plastic side of this lure again I prefer the Assassin 4" Sea Shad  or curly tail in Electric Chicken, White, New Penny, Shrimp,  Pin Fish colors.... 

----------<" ){{{{{*><


----------



## sentrysam (Feb 11, 2009)

*winter trout*



HOBO said:


> *GOBBLER*
> Hobo,you should charge money for info like that,good report sir,most every one has a favorite lure ,mine is a gulp curlytail ,white or chartruse on a 1/8 oz jig head,and a DOA shrimp ,no weight ,cast to the grass and let the tide do your work,just keep the line tight.....I'm by far no expert on this but by george I'm workin on it...Caught 10 off the dock just last week,smallest was 13 1/2 ,had one over 18.....sure was good eatin that evening..by the way,it was an incomming tide....ss
> Actually there is no "time to start chasing the trout" in the Brunswick area.....  The fish are here all year....  You just have to know where they are going to be at different times and what baits to use.....
> 
> ...


Hobo,you should charge money for info like that,good report sir,most every one has a favorite lure ,mine is a gulp curlytail ,white or chartruse on a 1/8 oz jig head,and a DOA shrimp ,no weight ,cast to the grass and let the tide do your work,just keep the line tight.....I'm by far no expert on this but by george I'm workin on it...Caught 10 off the dock just last week,smallest was 13 1/2 ,had one over 18.....sure was good eatin that evening..by the way,it was an incomming tide....ss


----------



## HOBO (Feb 11, 2009)

*SENTRY SAM*

Whew,,,,, great minds think alike!!!

I realized after reading your last post that I hadn't completed my last post before submitting it.....  I had a phone call,,,, got distracted and forgot to include my favorites for cold water redfish.....

My favorite for wintertime redfish is the white as well as the chartreuse curly tail Gulps with either a 1/8 or 1/4 ounce jig head.....  I prefer the Assassin jig heads because the have the larger stainless steel hooks......

I too like the DOA shrimp.....  especially the Pearl White Glow for stained or murky water and the clear with red pepper flakes for clearer water....  I remove the OEM hooks and fish them just like a live shrimp underneath a popping cork or a slip cork rig....  I also like to fish the same colors just like you mention using a small spinning outfit.....  I haven't had that much success with the DOA's when the water temperatures drop below 50 degrees,,,,, this is when I usually start slow trolling for the trout.... 

----------<" ){{{{{*><


----------



## sentrysam (Feb 11, 2009)

*yeop,skrimps r gone*



HOBO said:


> *SENTRY SAM*
> 
> Whew,,,,, great minds think alike!!!
> 
> ...



Minnows seem to be their taste of choice since mr.skrimp has left town,anything moveing fairly quick by one may trigger a strike.I troll up the creeks with my curly tails ,use a planer board to,cast to the weeds at the same time but catch just as many in the middle of the creek in a little deeper water,incommin is best i've noticed (for me),,tight lines,,,ss


----------



## Robert 31320 (Feb 11, 2009)

HOBO said:


> I will be the first to tell you that inshore fishing along the Georgia Coast is not easy......  I've spent all my life (64 years) trying to learn all I can and it seems that every time I go I realize how little I do know,,,, and how much I need to learn.....  There are so many factors to consider to assure a successful trip....  Wind direction, wind velocity, tidal phase, current, water clarity, water temperature, bait availability, time of day, moon phase all have to be considered in conjunction with each other for each fishing spot or "drop"....
> 
> Several times I've had clients that have tried to conceal a hand-held GPS while they mark the drops we are fishing....  I always just tell them to get their readings straight off my on-board GPS plotter/sounder as is is much larger and easier to read......  Location is but a small,,,,,,, VERY small part of the overall equation for catching fish.....
> 
> ...



That right there is absolute fact.  I have given folks exact coordinates only to hear we didn't catch a thing.  I don't mind giving some folks the "where" but I usually just let them figure out the when.

.....and toting that little GPS when you go out with a guide is just plain disrespectful.  For the record, I'm not a guide.


----------



## fishdog (Feb 13, 2009)

Capt. Ken, I like what you say about the GPS readings, it is so true. I have had them bitting at the front of the boat and the back of the boat is getting skunked.


----------

